# An easier way to navigate the Bach Cantata web site



## mangurian

I created an android app for my own use, that makes it easier for me navigate the Bach-Cantatas website when I am using a phone or a small tablet. I made this for myself, so I could quickly access different info on the site (especially choral texts) while I am on the go.

If anyone would like to try a copy, just message me and I will send a copy.


----------

